# Operators Manual needed (Altec lb650 & '93 Ford F700 chip/dump)



## rickster (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm looking for operators manual for an Altec lb650 lift mounted on a 1993 Ford F700 Forestry chip/dump unit. I am a newbie attempting to understand the operation and service of this lift and vehicle. Scouring the web has turned up empty. Also, any feedback on that particular unit is very welcome.
Thanx,


----------



## TommyTree (May 2, 2009)

did you ever find anyone who supplies the altec lb650 manuals?, I need the full manual also, i just have the regular manual now but it doesn't tell you much...:greenchainsaw:


----------



## radisoon (May 4, 2009)

*Re:*

Check out Altec.com in creedmore,NC


----------

